# Texas Beer Joint Sues Church



## drpjr

TEXAS 
BEER JOINT SUES CHURCH over LIGHTNING STRIKE



ONLY IN TEXAS... 



In Mt. Vernon, Texas, Drummond's Bar began construction 
on expansion of their building to increase their business.



In response, the local Baptist church started a campaign to block the bar 
from expanding with petitions and prayers. Work progressed right up until 
the week before the grand reopening when lightning struck the bar and it burned to 
the ground.

After the bar was burned to the ground by a lightning strike, 
the church folks were rather smug in their outlook, bragging about “the power of prayer”, 
until the bar owner sued the church on the grounds that the church "was 
ultimately responsible for the demise of his building, either through direct 
or indirect actions or means".



In its reply to the court, the church vehemently denied all responsibility 
or any connection to the building's demise. 

The judge read through the plaintiff's complaint and the defendant's reply 
and at the opening hearing he commented, "I don't know how I'm going to 
decide this, but it appears from the paperwork that we have a bar owner who believes 
in the power of prayer, and an entire church congregation that now does not."


----------



## matt

I can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## LarryFlowers

Send Help.. I fallen to the floor and can't get up, I am laughing so hard there are tears running down my cheeks...:lol:


----------



## Draconis

OMFSM, thats just too hilarious. !rolling

I think it gives new meaning to "Be careful what you wish for."


----------



## fluffybear

Could not resist passing this on to our best friends as she is the daughter of a baptist minister and is always talking about things like the "power of prayer"


----------



## audiomaster

Can I hear an AMEN!!?? Wonder if there is a brothel down the road that needs lightning rods?


----------



## yosoyellobo

If I was the judge I would rule in favor of the beer joint. You have nothing to lose if God does not exists and you don't have to worry about getting hit by lighting if he does.


----------

